# TransferPaperExperts.com Offers SubliToCotton Sublimation Paper



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Achieve a screen printed look and hand while retaining the soft, stretchable feel of sublimation with SubliToCotton offered by Transfer Paper Experts. Offering great washability, this sublimation transfer paper allows you to heat seal full-color images onto to white or pastel colored fabrics with a high polyester count.

SubliToCotton is a great way to offer customers a faster option in lower quantities than screen printing. It also can be used with foil and flock to add more dimension and interest to designs. It comes in two sizes, A3 (8.5 inches by 11 inches) and A4 11 inches by 17 inches), and two finishes: satin or glossy. 

Package sizes include 25, 50, 100, 500 or 1,000 sheets. 

To view on the website, go to https://goo.gl/p2W2f9.
TransferPaperExperts.com offers free ground shipping within the continental United States for all online orders. For more information, go to https://goo.gl/GU923M.

Transfer Paper Experts™, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a leading domestic and worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of a wide range of technically advanced coated transfer papers. For more information, go to www.transferpaperexperts.com, call 800-833-3432, or email [email protected].


----------

